# Top 5 Most VIOLENT and Gruesome games in the History of video games



## vickybat (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's a list that states the top 5 most gruesome games evermade in the history of video games. Do you guys agree with the list?? 

Vote & post your opinions:

*
Source*


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Does killing opponents off in a ridiculously messy way that follows up with gruesome slow-motion killcam shenanigans ring a bell? Sure it does, MANHUNT being the prime contender and a clear winner and deserves the top spot in this Gore countdown.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Manhunt and MK4 totally


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Postal ?

Soldier of Fortune ?


----------



## Alok (Mar 19, 2012)

None other than *Manhunt uncensored*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 19, 2012)

Mortal Kombat 9 is good too... errmh... in terms of gore-yness. One of my fav. character, none other than Noob!

[YOUTUBE]eH6FuBiQxu4[/YOUTUBE]

So, I'd vote for MK4.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2012)

Haven't play any of those. No PC Games in the list ??


----------



## Alok (Mar 19, 2012)

[youtube]PGuhX5AmjuA[/youtube]
[youtube]BlUw3Gph1JQ[/youtube]


----------



## vickybat (Mar 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Haven't play any of those. No PC Games in the list ??



Mk4 is on pc.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

Have to check it out then.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

manhunt for sure...


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 20, 2012)

None from the list.
Its DMC 3/4.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2012)

Manhunt


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 20, 2012)

1.Manhunt & Manhunt 2
2. mortal kombat 4 
3. GOW 3


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

Manhunt
Postal


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Postal ?



2



axes2t2 said:


> Soldier of Fortune ?



how?



Kola2842 said:


> None other than *Manhunt uncensored*



have heard a lot about this game. never got the chance to try though.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 25, 2012)

Manhunt, without any doubt.

@Sam - Soldier of fortune had a pretty awesome dismemberment feature.


----------

